# Rally II wheel paint



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

I ordered some 15" rally II wheels from classic industries. They are going to replace my 14" rims. When I placed the order the salesman said I would need to buy the paint and the masking kit to paint the rims the charcoal color. He said they would come in the lighter color.

When the rims arrived, they are already the proper 2 colors. So my question is do I need to do anything or are they fine to mount tires on? 

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

VA67GTO said:


> I ordered some 15" rally II wheels from classic industries. They are going to replace my 14" rims. When I placed the order the salesman said I would need to buy the paint and the masking kit to paint the rims the charcoal color. He said they would come in the lighter color.
> 
> When the rims arrived, they are already the proper 2 colors. So my question is do I need to do anything or are they fine to mount tires on?
> 
> Thanks


The "proper" 2 colors can vary between paint colors. Depending on which paint manufacturers paint is on there the shades can vary. If you're certain its the right shades of Argent and Charcoal metallic, you'd be wise to apply a couple of coats of clear satin sealer if it hasn't already been applied.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> ... you'd be wise to apply a couple of coats of clear satin sealer if it hasn't already been applied.


Amen, brother....

I didn't think to do that to my repro 15" Rallye II's. The silver is powder-coat but the charcoal was (apparently) painted on over the powder-coat. Now I'm beginning to see spots where the charcoal is flaking off.

I blasted and repainted a different set of wheels myself back when I was building the car. No, you don't need to buy the masking kit You can get a much better, crisper look and better paint edges if you mask them yourself using pro "fine line" tape for the edges and then filling in the rest of the space with regular masking tape. The important part is making sure you get the right paint colors. Doing that is more tedious than using the masking kit, but the results are much better.

Bear


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Bear,
If you don’t mind, what are the correct colors for this application?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I bought the stencil kit from Ames and the Eastman Charcol and Argent paint they sell along with clear for my resto. I think they turned out well. Driving on them 2 yrs ~4500 miles are holding up well. Started with sandblasted and primed JCs


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SLSTEVE said:


> Hi Bear,
> If you don’t mind, what are the correct colors for this application?
> Thanks,
> Steve


I have the Ditzler codes, hopefully your local auto paint supply store will be able to cross-index to whatever line they carry. That's what I did, what I got was Nason, single stage urethane.

The Ditlzer codes are:

Outer rim & spokesDitzler Non-smudge Aluminum#DDL-8568CenterDitzler Wheel Cover Charcoal#DDL-32947

Also, I didn't bother with the masking templates. Instead what I used was "fine line" vinyl masking tape to mark all the boundaries, followed by 1/4" wide regular autobody masking tape behind that (the green stuff), then normal green autobody masking tape to fill in the rest. I think that actually works better than the templates. Even though it's a little more tedious to apply, you can get the shapes and boundaries perfect.

Bear


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you and the wheels look fantastic!


----------

